# Washing Machines Overflow



## Mockplumb (Dec 14, 2009)

Once a week I am visiting customers due to their washing machine backing up and flooding part of the house. Your washing machine drain overflowing can be influenced by any of the following:

· *Clogged Drains* – Most washing machines are located near the kitchen and over time grease build-up collects on the inside of your sewer pipe reducing the overall pipe size
· *Venting* – The venting requirements have increased over the years to allow for the increase speed and volume flow rate put out by newer washing machines.
· *Soap Suds* – Using too much soap may cause suds/bubbles. 
· *Belly* – Sewer lines may have a belly. By code drains are to slope 1/8” fall per foot.
· *Roots *– tree roots are notorious for penetrating sewer lines.
· *Cave*-ins – shifts in the ground can put stress on drains eventually cracking the pipe.


Mock Plumbing Repairs LLC will be happy to help you diagnose what exactly is causing your washing machine to overflow.
http://www.mockplumbing.com
225-317-1992


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

NEXT IN LINE PLEASE.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MMMMM Spam!:whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

he did use bullet points.......


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'd be interested in a free consult 

When could you stop-up or run-over


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> he did use bullet points.......


Yeah. I don't even know how to do that!

But I can spew spam from my DVD drive. Send it right to a frypan, add onions and sliced potatoes. mmmm! :thumbup1:

Wait till you see my Texan Chipotle bean dip and lean beef toilet stoppage! Always a winner at our BBQ's. :cowboy:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

He missed pipe sizing!

Guess I will have to CALL A DIFFERENT PLUMBER!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Also, it's not always 1/8" per ft.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Well sure it is...But only if its sized right..Right? I always lay out my 1-1/2" Laundry drains in with no vent and 1/8" grade. Sometimes if the flow rate isn't good, I'll extend the standpipe. Wait, oh yeah, that was pre-code years.:laughing:



ChrisConnor said:


> Also, it's not always 1/8" per ft.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Those pesky bendy things always slow things up, too. Just pipe it right into the stack! Flows better that way.


----------

